# Post here if you've had it with diesel



## Rotella-T (Jul 25, 2016)

Just had to buy TWO batteries today because ONE was bad. $300
Last week $157 front and rear fuel filters. That's $500 with me doing all the labor. 
I love this ram 3500 but it WILL BE GONE before the extended warranty runs out and I'll never own another diesel.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I got rid of my Ford F350 last July & have not missed it-I'm down to three horses so I decided to get rid of my big gooseneck trailer & bought a bumper pull-I went with the 2016 F150 eco boost & it has plenty of power & service is a breeze-I've had diesel since 1990-Never again.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Confused by your dislike. You had to spend money on standard maintenance issues so you want to get rid of it. What other issues have you had. Why did you need to replace both batterys if only w
One was bad? 

I drive an 08 f250 with the 6.4l. Ya maintenance prices are a bit higher but not to many other.issues with 200k miles.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Rotella-T said:


> Just had to buy TWO batteries today because ONE was bad. $300
> Last week $157 front and rear fuel filters. That's $500 with me doing all the labor.
> I love this ram 3500 but it WILL BE GONE before the extended warranty runs out and I'll never own another diesel.


I traded mine in when it was time for this stuff.....


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

$500 for maintenance items is a lot cheaper than a new truck. I pull a 17k 5th wheel so I have no option but a diesel dually. If you tow a load that a properly equipped gas truck will handle by all means go for it. If I did not need a diesel I would probably drive a gas truck.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Diesel trucks aren't for HEB grocery getting concrete cowboys. I'll keep my diesel


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I still drive my 5.8 Cummings 1998 ... Gonna get rid of when it quits...
Dang thing just won't quit.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I understand these issues with the newer ones. Buy an older lower mile 7.3L and only use it when need to tow on occasion. The maintenance on them is not that bad...


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Ran big bad trucks my whole life.
For out of the big Diesel thing in 2007. Don't miss it and have cringed at y'alls horror stories for 10 years. They don't make sense unless you tow super heavy every day. Or just want it....just cuz .... but then....cuz you want it cuz you want it remember. There's no crying in baseball. I don't miss it and have no thoughts at all of going back.


----------



## plott hound (Dec 27, 2016)

I won't never drive nothen but them and they will all be dodges from 2007 and down and standard but I have a little 1990 chevy truck and it seems like every time something breaks it's on 45 dollars so I drive it more hahahahha pull the boat with it and all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plott hound (Dec 27, 2016)

The little chevy is the only thing I will own that's not one and that's cuz i inherited it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Had my last one in 2010, but I also had a 35' fifth wheel and an occasional boat behind that ( yes i know i was longer than law allows). Now I just pull a boat, or a UTV around, so the 1/2 ton Chevy does just fine. Sure like the $40 oil changes, and that's using synthetic. Lots of guys need diesels, alot of guys don't, but they can do whatever they want with their money. If I wasn't giving my ex wife so much money every month, I'd probably still have a Duramax in the driveway.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Sorry, love my diesel. I don't find my diesel to cost that much more to maintain and moreover, I know that I have fuel filters to replace, 2 batteries to replace when need replacing and oil changes cost more but... I also do those things less frequently than on my half ton, I get 18-20 MPG on the highway at 80-85+ and get 12-14 MPG towing at 70-75. 

Guess you have yet to replace tires. Those will run around $375 per tire so go ahead and prepare your blood pressure for that.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

My 07 duramax gets an oil change and fuel separator , transmission spin on filter once a year. It's not too bad at all. My daily driver TDI gets oil changes every 20K and maintenance for that is very low once you have al lof the emission **** removed. Not sure about all of these new trucks, I'd never spend 50K for a vehicle.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> Sorry, love my diesel. I don't find my diesel to cost that much more to maintain and moreover, I know that I have fuel filters to replace, 2 batteries to replace when need replacing and oil changes cost more but... I also do those things less frequently than on my half ton, I get 18-20 MPG on the highway at 80-85+ and get 12-14 MPG towing at 70-75.
> 
> Guess you have yet to replace tires. Those will run around $375 per tire so go ahead and prepare your blood pressure for that.


I put Nittos on the dually. $160 base price per tire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Most people drive a diesel heavy truck because there is no other choice. If your not hauling something heavy with a 1 ton more than likely that person made a bad purchase decision.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You sure see a lot of trucks on the road around here that are obviously status symbols and the owner never tows anything heavy. But that is their choice. I would not bother with one if I didn't absolutely need it.
I have a f150 for a daily driver which I enjoy so much more than my 3500 dually.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I just haul a boat but I've always wanted an F250 so I bought one. No regrets. Yeah, oil changes sting a little and $80 for 2 fuel filters is a little crazy but I don't think I'll go back to a regular gas truck.


----------



## Rotella-T (Jul 25, 2016)

Well boys guess I'll go ahead and man up. I didn't need one in the first place. Best of luck to those that really do need a diesel. Meanwhile I'll say I continue to be in awe of this truck's power and fuel economy. Nothing less than awesome. Someday she'll belong to someone else and I hope its a good home where she's working hard and playing hard.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

finally the diesel boys tell the truth.... LOVE IT!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

BATWING said:


> Most people drive a diesel heavy truck because there is no other choice. If your not hauling something heavy with a 1 ton more than likely that person made a bad purchase decision.


So, by that logic, anyone who doesn't race their sports car also made a bad decision?

And to those talking about 80$ fuel filters.....are those installed? Because you can buy the Ford 6.7l filters all day long for 50$


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

StinkBait said:


> So, by that logic, anyone who doesn't race their sports car also made a bad decision?
> 
> And to those talking about 80$ fuel filters.....are those installed? Because you can buy the Ford 6.7l filters all day long for 50$


Where at? I bought the Motorcraft ones at Advanced Auto and it was around $80 I believe.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Sorry, I was a little off, 59$ w/Amazon Prime
http://www.amazon.com/Motorcraft-FD...85898941&sr=8-1&keywords=ford+6.7+fuel+filter

52$ plus shipping at Dieselfiltersonline.com
http://www.dieselfiltersonline.com/...fuel-water-seperator-filters-ford-trucks.html


----------



## detnight (Jan 31, 2012)

*2007 Duramax*

I have had know problems so far. I have 60,000 miles and have only had the truck for a few months but knowing about diesel trucks I am also plan to keep my 2009 Tacoma as my daily driver and just use the Chevy for pulling the Fifth wheel.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I had an F250 and an F350 back when I had a 35' 5er. They were great for pulling a condo on wheels, but I hated them as DDs. 

Been driving F150s for the last 10 years. They pull my boats and car haulers just fine. That 3.5 EB has plenty of pulling power for my needs.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Just bought a 2017 F-350 , been driving Ford SD since 2005. I have needed the towing capabilities during this time as I have had various RV's that were just too much for anything else. I have in the last 6 years bought a daily driver and only use the truck for truck duties, best thing I have ever done.

My current daily driver is a VW Jetta TDI no emissions equip other than it tells the testing equipment what it want to hear (LOL). It gets 40 mpg mixed driving and close to 50 mpg on the interstate, love it.


----------



## arives (Jan 31, 2012)

I had an 08 f250 and loved the truck but didn't need it.(I only tow a 24' bay boat) Maintenance was a little expensive but after I hit 70k miles all of the emissions controls started failing and I had to dump 6k into in less than a year. Bought a 13 F150 and that was the best decision I ever made.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

2 batteries and a set of fuel filters on the high side for 5 bills. 

I spent 30 on donaldson and baldwin fuel filters on my airdog and 250 on duralast batteries. $280.

The cost of diesel engine maintenance can be very low if put a little effort into it.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

2006 Dodge 2500 4x4 Cummins here with 110k on it 

Maintenance so far:
*3rd set of batteries as of last week (~$230 for two)
*probably only changed fuel filter 3 times because I always forget and wait until my fuel pressure gauge starts reading low (~$15 each time)
*oil change with filter every 7500 and I get rotella at tractor supply or Sams and filter off internet (~$50 per change)
*air filter whenever little thing is in the red, Can't remember price because I don't by them very often
*Typical A/C in dodge replaced in 2011 (~$1000)

Can't remember anything else other than ball joints and tie rods but I do have a 6" lift and run 37" tires so that is to be expected. But for normal maintenance, other than the extra battery, I don't see the big increase in cost of ownership. My Acura TL costs $45 an oil change if I take it to quick lube during lunch, otherwise it's maybe $25 if I do it.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm a first time diesel owner. Bought a 2016 F250 6.7 back in July of 2016 because it was just as cheap for me to get it vs a new aluminum f150. For me, I wasn't sold on the new aluminum stuff quite yet and felt it couldn't hurt to have the extra pulling capacity. I mean after all, how many folks on this site talk about, "get the biggest engine you can put on your boat or you'll regret it." Well, I have been happy so far. Sure the oil changes are more, but they are less frequent than my old half ton. My plan is to follow the maintenance regimen that Ford suggests and see where it goes. If I feel the need to trade it off in the future, at least the trade in/resale value is good.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

Check your local diesel mechanic and observe all the trucks that seem to just sit and sit and sit as if they never can repair and send them home. Towing cars for a living and getting 300/400k out of gassers since the early 90s. It seems to me when the diesels start having issues the repairs are far more expensive than gas.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

I have posted about it before. I have a 2012 F250 crew with a 6.2L Gas. Same engine as the Raptor. I pull a 14,000 gooseneck and several boats just fine. It is paid off and has about 55,000 miles. Runs great, only had normal maint. at QuickLane. No DEF, Gas mileage sucks but so did my F-450 diesel. About the same. The GVW is 10,000 lbs so legally I can haul a bigger trailer than the F-350 dually and F-450 I owned. (26,000 limit for CDL). I have had two 7.3L, several 6.0L and 5 of the 6.7 L diesels. Good trucks but I don't need to haul big loads over 15,000 lbs everyday. The cost of the engine, manit, repairs, DEF, higher fuel cost, cost to Delete, etc. pushed me to the 6.2 gas. I just don't need the diesel. And if I really wanted to hop it up. I can always go to Henessey and opt for the veceloraptor upgrade to 900 HP. 

Not knocking the diesels. Just saying that if you want the 3/4 ton without it, GM and Ford have some good options. I don't know about Dodge but assume they do to. I see a lot more 6.2L gas on the road nowadays.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Had a 2003 and 2008 F250 SD and yes the maintenance cost is very high since I average 3,500 miles per month. Had to pay out of pocket ( $4800)for the fourth high pressure fuel pump at 175,000 miles and mechanic said get rid of it.
15 qts. of oil and filter cost me more than $50 for the DIY oil change back then and prices are going up 10% on March 1st again.. Fuel filters every 15M miles at $40-$65 depending on brand. Also replaced double batteries etc.
Bought an F150 Eco but had issues with the transmission which was recently recalled so I decided to trade if for a Texas made truck.
The current Tundra just needs an oil change every 10M miles and that's it.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

It is all about how you use them. If you do not need 800lbs of torque, the gas trucks are fine.

If you are going to pull heavy a lot, you probably need a diesel. A gas truck will not hold up pulling heavy loads day in and day out.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a newer to me 2001 Excursion 7.3 psd that I absolutely love. I got all the fluids changed couple of weeks after I got it and the belt changed at the same time. Cost me right at 650. It also looks like I need to repair the radiator. Hopefully, when that is done, it won't have anything else go wrong for some time. That being said, I don't think for what I have had done that it was or will be much more than what It would have cost for me to have much of the same done on a gasser. I also have a dodge 5.9 cummins from 04 which I have put an ac in and also replaced the fuel pump. 2k for those repairs. Love that truck also. I still have my jetta tdi from 06. I put an ac in that one also but that is the only thing. Don't think that one would have cost any less in a gasser for sure. It gets around 40mph running like a scalded dog anywhere I take it and seems like it rides on rails. I don't need the diesels that I have but I sure like them. Wish I would have gotten the excursion new. No reason in the world for me to go out and pay top dollar for a new anything when I can find something like the excursion in a diesel for a smoking deal. It is built like a tank and should last much longer.


----------



## teufelhunden (May 29, 2010)

I have a retired from hauling 1997 F-250 7.3, that is the best truck I've ever owned. It has 326,000 miles with original motor and tranny. This truck just keeps running. I will go to gas if this one ever quits on me, since it's my daily driver, and do not haul anymore. Take care of your vehicle, it will take care of you. Gas or diesel.


----------

